# Problem with Sublimation results



## JelaniB (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi. I'm pretty sure this question has been adressed on the board before, but I couldn't find the post so here it is again....

I've done about 7 Sub transfer shirts...colors and quality were amazing. But I have a problem with blue spotting on my shirts. I didn't print the transfers myself, I had mytransfersource do them. I am pressing them onto Vapor Apparel T's and Polo's, tried 385-400 degree settings for 50 seconds. Can someone help me out because I am losing money everytime I make a shirt that's spotted.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Are those the directions they gave you? 

Here are some thoughts. 
The spots may be coming from you press platen or from the teflon sheet if you use one. 

The spots may be on the paper and you can't see them. 

I did find some information that indicated to use lighter pressure, 375F and 35 seconds for vapor apparel. Here is the link I found. http://www.jotopaper.com/pdf/sublimation.pdf

I also started a thread that involves this same subject with detailed results here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6792


----------



## JelaniB (Sep 24, 2006)

binki said:


> Are those the directions they gave you?
> 
> Here are some thoughts.
> The spots may be coming from you press platen or from the teflon sheet if you use one.
> ...


thanks...yes, those are the instructions provided by the printer. I din't see them on the paper, but anything is possible. those spots messed up a few other wise beautiful shirts


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi JelaniB,
I'm printing on Vapor Apparel too. I'm using the same temperature and pressing time - works well for me.
I had problems with spots before - I think it could be dust, threads or some other particles floating in the air - some of them may have touched the dye. 
Try cleaning the shirts with lint roller/sticky tape just before you press it and cut out your transfer. 
Since I've started cleaning every shirt before printing and checking my transfers for spots and irregularities - I don't have this problem anymore.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, run a lint roller over the entire portion of the shirt that is on the heat platten, not just the transfer area. There should be no need to trim the transfer. 

We run the lint roller over every dye sub shirt we print.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

cprvh said:


> There should be no need to trim the transfer.


It mightn't help in case of unnoticed microdot inktrails on the portion of the paper not otherwise needed?

(not a rhetorical question, I know very little about dye sub)


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> It mightn't help in case of unnoticed microdot inktrails on the portion of the paper not otherwise needed?
> 
> (not a rhetorical question, I know very little about dye sub)


Heh, I ruined one shirt because the edge of my paper had a little bend in it and it picked up some ink. I didn't notice it and bam! nice green line about 1/2 in long along the edge where the paper was.

We try to gang the images when we can to save on paper. Of course when we only print one image for someone the enter sheet is burned unless I can use the leftover for something else.


----------



## renwick (May 16, 2006)

hi i had the very same problem and found it was my teflon sheet.
i ruined a few shirts and now try to keep things as clean as possible.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

renwick said:


> hi i had the very same problem and found it was my teflon sheet.
> i ruined a few shirts and now try to keep things as clean as possible.


My teflon sheet picks up ink from the back side of the transfers as well. I am going to try a disposable sheet of paper for each dye sub transfer I do.


----------



## JelaniB (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to try all suggestions. Also, do you think it cold be the adhesive (3m supper77) I use?

might switch to heat tape


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The heat tape seems to leave an ugly mark on the garment.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

You might want to try parchment paper. You can pick it up at any cooking store. It's made for oven cooking so it can withstand the heat. It has been impregnated with silicone on it so food (and presumably ink) won't stick.

Disclaimer: I have never used it for this purpose. I was baking some cookies the other day and thought it might come in handy pressing shirts.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Craft paper, Sign vinyl backing paper, Regular heavy bond paper.


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

I know this is an old post but I'm answering it for those that may be having current issues with little blue spots. 

The spots are caused by lint from the shirt. As suggested, shake out the shirt and use a lint roller over the entire shirt surface that will be under the heating element. I've pressed tons of shirts using the lint roll process and then on a recent order, I had major problems.

As always, I lint rolled the shirt before laying down the transfer and then lint rolled it again, once I put the shirt in the press. On the first couple of shirts, I had a bunch of blue dots along the edge of the transfer. I was totally stumped as to what was causing the problem.

I finally figured out that there must have been moisture in the shirt and that was causing the problem. I know it's suggested that you pre-press the shirt to remove any moisture but I didn't do that in the past and didn't have a problem until that order.

So to sum it up...blue spots are caused by lint from the shirt *AND* possible moisture. If you pre-press and use a lint roller, you should eliminate the problem.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I was told that what will cause blue spots that look like a peice of thread or a line like spot is if the shirts a stored were there is carpet. What causes the spots is carpet fibers from walking run just plain moving things around its dust they told me to use a lint roller and that did the trick. The polyster a tracks dust and clings to it.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Clean your shirts (front & back) with a lint roller and your problem will be solved.
Trust me.

Lar


----------



## flopspop (Oct 16, 2007)

This is great! I've just started dye subbing and use Hanes Softlink tees with the same problem! Little blue "threads" and spots showing up all over the place. I knew I couldn't be the only one with this problem!

Thanks to all for the replies, I'll try the lint brush and hopefully that'll control those fraky little blue spots!


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone who has ever done SoftL'inks has probably encountered this problem. Yep, it's the lint on the shirt causing the little blue spots. A good line roller will make this problem go away.


----------



## Duds88 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi All

it's lint etc that causes this problem. I used to get the same problem till I bought the trusty lint roller, now I dont get any blue spots anywhere! All I do get are my ehads blocking up if I dont use the printer for a couple of days.... but thats another story

Cheers
Duds


----------



## Reich Supply Co (Oct 13, 2009)

Exactly....contamination...for sure...use the lint roller and you will not see the problem anymore!


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

We use these Over-size giant Lint rollers (bottom of the page) due to our volume of work.....it greatly cuts down on time as well as "Blue Gremlins"

Amazing Home Products


Jae


----------



## flopspop (Oct 16, 2007)

JaeAmera said:


> We use these Over-size giant Lint rollers (bottom of the page) due to our volume of work.....it greatly cuts down on time as well as "Blue Gremlins"
> 
> Amazing Home Products
> 
> ...


WOW, that's cool..!! I'm going to be ordering some of those large rollers!!! thanks for sharing the link!!!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

lint roll, cut your transfer close to the design, we always use plain paper over the design. keep your shop clean, and your shirts covered. good luck


----------

